# Has Anyone Bought Gold or Bitcoins?



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 27, 2017)

I remember when Y2K was rolling around, some financial advisors were touting gold as a safe haven. Every time I looked into buying gold, I found a reason not to. I have read a couple of articles that warned against retirees investing in gold. Here's one of them: http://www.aarp.org/money/investing/info-2015/investing-in-gold.html

A couple of years ago, I heard about bitcoins. I didn't understand the concept at first. Right around that time, there had been some problems with bitcoins so I left them alone.  My son recently asked me about bitcoins so I just sent him information I had found online. Here's one that was much simpler to understand than articles I had read a couple of years ago. http://money.cnn.com/infographic/technology/what-is-bitcoin/    Does anybody have bitcoins?


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 27, 2017)

*Not gold, but my husband has bought silver. He gets it in one ounce coins or rectangles. 

*


----------

